# Finally! My first batch of Muskie Baits.



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, it seems likes its been 6 months since I started all of these...
With the excellent support and help from vc1111- I was finally able to finally finish these and give 3 of them away for gifts to some family members.

My overall craftmanship is lacking but it will get better. (I hope)
I forced myself to use different profiles and eyes and styles, etc...
Everything was made out of poplar.

A couple valuable things I learned:

1. Put more then one coat of sanding sealer on them! or at least put a very thick single coat... 

2. Weighting the lures properly BEFORE you paint is preferred!

3. Gorilla glue works OK for hook holders but is a pain when using with the lips becouse of the expansion. (I've got Devcon now)

4. E-tex MUST be mixed perfectly with perfect % of each

5. Keep it fun! Work for an hour here and there and it remains fun.

Can't wait for my next batch of jointed lures... and especially can't wait to start fishing!

Thanks again VC1111!

These are posted in least favorite to favorite.










Not real crazy about the color- but i was forcing myself to use colors that I don't like- someone else may like them!











I really like the colors of this guy- but he doesn't run very well- I used a thicker 3/16" lip and it cost me.... I may try grinding the lip down.











I don't like the eyes or how the red "blood trail" turned out but he's higher then the others cause he runs EXCELLENT! (Just hope the fish like him!)











Love the colors and he digs hard! (hope the fish like him)











This guy RUNS excellent with a very wide wobble - I'll be making this profile in the next batch.










I used a bit of left over transition (cheap version of chameleon) paint that i had on him.


All comments welcome!
Hope everyone has a great holiday!


----------



## hodslinger (Mar 19, 2008)

they look good to me and the more you do the better they will get. like you said keep it fun


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Some sweet looking baits, especially for your first batch! I think we're all our worst critics, you should be very proud!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

There's a lot you've accomplished there right out of the gate.

You've managed to complete a number of paint patterns, profiles and small details in good order. Its nice to see someone try their own patterns and be willing to experiment and make modifications as they go. That is really what makes this stuff so much fine.

Great work!


----------

